# دورة مهندس مكتب فنى و رسام هندسى محترف



## mech_engineer (19 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 

ان شاء الله سويا و كاول مشاركة منى فى هذا المنتدى نبدا دورة رسام هندسى محترف و مهندس مكتب فنى junior ميكانيكا
الدورة عامة للجميع للاستفادة فقط على منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب 
لما اكنه له من احترام و تقدير للاعضاء
من الممكن ايضا الاشتراك عن طريق مراسلتى اذا رغبت فى اخذ هذه الدورة او غيرها عمليا كمركز تدريب و الرسوم هى 1000 ج حاليا و كذلك يمكنك البقاء هنا او فى موقعى فيما بعد و ان تسال كما تشاء.
فقبل التربح المادى ارجو الثواب و الدعاء 

ملحوظه انصح مهندسين الميكانيكا خبرة عامين او اقل الانتباه جيدا لهذه الدورة 

سيتم اعتبار المستوى صفر فى عمل الرسومات و ملم باساسيات الاوتوكاد

بسم الله نبدا

البداية مع برنامج اوتوكاد 2007
قم بفتح البرنامج ثم اختار 
file- new
تفتح لك نافذه اختار 
files of type drawing dwg
صورة رقم 1
iso or din or arch كلها مواصفات فى ابعاد الورقه 
عموما بنشتغل على ايزو
A0,A1,A2,A3,A4
كلها احجام مختلفه للورق 
اللى يهمنا دلوقتى نبص على حاجتين الموديل و اللاى اويت متاسف على الانجليزعربى بس مضطر تحويل اللغه بيلخبط الكتابه MODEL AND LAYOUT
فيما بعد هنتكلم على LAYOUT ة ليه اختارنا IS0 A0 
فى الموديل قم بكتابة امر
UN 
صورة رقم 2
من خلال امر UNITS يتم تحديد الوحدات المستخدمه فى اللوحه و على اساسها يتم عمل SCALE 
و كمان لازم ناخد بالنا لما نعمل نسخ من لوحه للوحه ان الاتنين يكونوا بنفس الابعاد
و الا المنسوخ هينزل كبير اوى او صغير اوى 




iso a0 title block


----------



## hanyhaty (19 يوليو 2010)

معاك يا باشمهندس 
توكل على الله
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmed mady (19 يوليو 2010)

فى انتظار البقيه 
جزاك الله خيرا يا بشمهندس


----------



## السيد زرد (19 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا نرجوا ان تكمل المشوار وربنا يعينك


----------



## أحمد مختار محمود (19 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا نرجوا ان تكمل المشوار وربنا يعينك*


----------



## lawlaw (19 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااا*​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2010)

mech_engineer قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> ان شاء الله سويا و كاول مشاركة منى فى هذا المنتدى نبدا دورة رسام هندسى محترف و مهندس مكتب فنى junior ميكانيكا
> الدورة عامة للجميع للاستفادة فقط على منتدى ملتقى المهندسين العرب
> ...


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ​ 
الأخ المهندس mech_engineer​ 
بارك الله فيك .. وأرجو أن تستمر في تقديم ما ينفع إخوانك المهندسين .. وحتى بدون مقابل مادي .. 
والمقابل ستجده عند الله في يوم نحتاج جميعا فيه إلى حسنة جارية .. 
وما تقدمه إنما هو من باب الحسنة الجارية والعلم الذي ينتفع به .. ​ 
قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :
( إذا مات الإنسان أنقطع عمله إلا من ثلاثة إلا من صدقة جارية أو علم ينتفع به أو ولد صالح يدعو له )​ 
أخرجه مسلم في كتاب الوصية ( 3084 ) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله تعالى عنه.​ 
جزاك الله ألف خير.​


----------



## ياسين محمد محمد (20 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم على المجهود


----------



## mech_engineer (20 يوليو 2010)

*تعلم كيف تقرا لوحات الرسومات المعماريه*

السلام عليكم

من اول و اهم الخطوات التى يجب على مهندس مكتب فنى او مهندس موقع محترف ان يتعلم جيدا
كيفية قراءة اللوحات المعمارية.
بالطبع لايمكن التعلم الا على ارض الواقع و عمليا
لذا قمت برفع رسومات تصميم معماريه خاصة بمجموعة مبانى تضم مطاعم و اماكن الطعام
بالطبع لن نستطيع ان نتحدث باللغه العربيه كثيرا فى هذه الاسماء لذا سوف نتحدث فيما بعد عن اسماء الاماكن باللغه الانجليزيه

كنت قد قررت ان اقوم انا بشرح كيفية العمل على الرسومات المعماريه و لكن صديقى م هانى و هو مهندس عماره و ايضا coordinator 
قدد تطوع ان يقوم هو بشرح كيفية قراة الرسومات المعماريه 
و للعلم كثير من المشاكل تحدث لعدم قدرة مهندس الميكانيكا على قراءة الرسومات المعماريه جيدا
يمعنى عايزين مهندس عمارة قاعد لهم يقول لهم كل حاجه و ده طبعا ما ينفعش لان الراجل اكيد وراه شغل غيرك فاتعلم تقرا بنفسك اللوحه علشان تعرف تتعامل

رابط اللوحات هو
http://www.4shared.com/file/Z2tEfsFC/VILLAGE.html

طبعا ارجو من الاخوة اثناء شرح مهندس هانى ان يتم التركيز فى الاسئلة على ما يخص الرسومات المعماريه من details section etc 
و ليس كيفية تحميل xref
لذا ساقوم فى الغد ان شاء الله و لحين تحضير الدرس من قبل المهندس هانى بشرح
كيفية التعامل مع ال x ref و ما هو ال xref لمن لا يعرف 
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اخوكم
م / حازم عبد المنعم


----------



## okab73 (20 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
ولكن ما انواع الرسومات في المكاتب الهندسيه 
اي المساقط و المناظير وشو الاكثر


----------



## aeme (21 يوليو 2010)

*شكرا الف شكرا 
بارك الله فيكم وتقبل الله منكم وجعله فى ميزان حسناتكم *


----------



## kareem moh (21 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله كل الخير علي المعلومات وننتظر المزيد


----------



## mech_engineer (22 يوليو 2010)

يا جماعة الدورة تفاعليه لازم يكون فى ناس تنزل الشغل و نبدا نشتغل
لو حابين ان تكون عبارة عن معلومات و بس ماشى اوك 
بس صدقونى مش هتستفيدوا عشر الدورة التفاعليه
ازاى عايز تتعلم شوب درونج و انت ما حاولتش اصلا تفتح لوحه
انا متعجب و لو استمر الوضع على كده 
عنوان الموضوع هيبقى كل ما تحب ان تعرفه عن الرسومات الهندسية
و انتوا اسلوا و انا ااجاوب
ملحوظه فى 5 افراد لوقتنا هذا حملوا الرسومات يا ريت يبدوا يشاركوا علشان نقدر نكمل
سلام.


----------



## okab73 (22 يوليو 2010)

*مشكووووووووووووووور جدا*​


----------



## الشبل (23 يوليو 2010)

اكمل يا هندسة كلى اذان صاغية


----------



## محمد 1000 (2 أغسطس 2010)

انا عايز ابدأ معاكم الدورة
وان شاء الله اكون متواجد ومتابع


----------



## جسر الأمل (3 أغسطس 2010)

*بارك الله جهودك أخي الكريم*


----------



## ahwazy (21 أغسطس 2010)

شکرا علی هذه المواضیع


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (21 أغسطس 2010)

أحنا معاك إنشاء الله فتوكل


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (21 أغسطس 2010)

اين المهندس هاني و اين المهندس حازم


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (28 أغسطس 2010)

فين باقي الموضوع الشيق


----------



## م/كريم صلاح (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا


----------



## mech_engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*بدء العمل على xref*

بس الله الرحمن الرحيم

انا اسف على التاخير يا جماعه عارف انى لى شهرين او اكتر بس انا اسف كان معىى شغل تقيل بجد ان شاء الله ارفعه على المنتدى و اسف بالنيابه عن المهندس هانى بجد يا جماعه المهندسين اللى لسه متخرجين و خصوصا لو عازب فى نعمة من عند ربنا والله ما بلاقى وقت .

المهم احنا وقفنا عند التعامل مع xref
بصوا يا جماعه الاصل فى المكتب الفنى ان كله بيشتغل مع بعضه الاول المعمارى بيظبط ما يسمى بال xref
و ده بيكون ال floor plan اللى انت بتشتغل عليه و كذلك المدنى بيظبط structure slab level
و ده بيكون ارض الدور و سقفه

قبل ما نتكلم عن ال اكس ريف لازم الاول نتعلم شىء مهم المدنى يا جماعه لما بيجى يبص بيقطع فى السكاشن الخاصه بيه فى نفس الدور و لكن بيبص على السقف يعنى بيجب سقف الدور بارضية اللى فوقه
اما المعمارى فبيقطع فى الدور و يبص على الارض يعنى نفترض ان فى فتحه سقف الدور مش موجوده فى الارض تظهر فى المعمارى دوتت لانه مش شايفه اصلا اما لو فى الارض تكون متصله انما المدنى الفتحة تكون متصله .
المهم يا باش مهندسين لو سمحتوا قبل ما تشتغلو فى اكسيرزيز صغير لازم ولا بد تعملوه
1 تحفظ المعمارى فى مخ سيادتك
2 تحفظ المدنى فى مخ سيادتك
منسوب الارض
تخانة القواعد
من الاخر ذاكره كويس
ايه هو الاكسيرزيس المطلوب منك هو يا باشمهندس حاجه هتفتكرها انها ما لهاش علاقه بشغلك ولكن دى زى ما تقول بنامن على الحرامى قبل ما نمسكه ان ثبت فى مكانه عايز سيادتك تقارن المعمارى بالمدنى
و تشيط ان الجران مظبوطه و ابعاد الشفتات مظبوطه و ان كله تمام فى الحاله دى نقدر نقول بسم الله و نبدا نتعامل مع اللوحه .
المره الجاية ان شاء الله هوريكم ازاى نسحب الكس ريف على الكاد و نتعلم ازى نطابق الشغل
معلشى والله انا نفسى انقل لكم كل اللى عندى و خصوصا ان فى شغلنا ده ما حدش بيفيد حد بحاجه الا من رحم ربى و يا رب نكون منهم و كفاية على تدعوا لى انا و ومراتى وولادى و اهلى
ربنا يكرمك كلكم و وانا هكلم هانى هانى و اضغط عليه ان يشرح المعمارى و يكون ان شاء الله بطريقه حلوه


----------



## mech_engineer (6 نوفمبر 2010)

اتماما للتواصل ارجو من السادة المهندسين الاشتراك على الجروب فى facebook
construction engineers
الرابط
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?sk...ap=1#!/home.php?sk=group_101240649946625&ap=1

بالتوفيق 
ان شاء الله


----------



## radwal (14 نوفمبر 2010)

مششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## radwal (14 نوفمبر 2010)

يا اخى احتاج الى رسومات توضيحية وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشبل (15 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

